# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  شعبان عبدالرحيم يهاجم إسرائيل بـ "ملعون أبوكى دولة"

## الحصن نيوز

عاود الدويتو الشهير إسلام خليل وشعبان عبد الرحيم مهاجمة إسرائيل بعد أغنيتهما الشهيرة "أنا بكره إسرائيل"، حيث انتهى إسلام من كتابة أغنية جديدة بعنوان "ملعون أبوكى دولة"، وصرح الشاعر إسلام خليل لليوم السابع بأنه كتب كلمات الأغنية بعدما استفز بشدة مما حدث من إسرائيل مؤخراً، واقتحام قوات البحرية الإسرائيلية لسفن مدنية تضامنية مع قطاع غزة، والتى كانت تنقل معونات لهم، وقتل 15 شخصا، وهو أسلوب وحشى ومستفز. وأضاف خليل أنه سعيد بقرار الرئيس مبارك الجرىء بفتح معبر رفح بدون سقف زمنى، وطالب الآخرين بفتح المعابر الأخرى دون مزايدة على دور مصر التى هى قلب الأمة العربية والإسلامية، شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى.

وينفرد اليوم السابع بنشر كلمات الأغنية، والتى سيتم تسجيلها مساء اليوم، وتقول كلماتها..
الحريه اضربت والعالم كله شاف علشان الكل يكش ويترعب ويخاف

 اكمن مفيش ردع والكل شال ايديه
هنموت ويبقى الوضع كما هوه عليه
كل دقيقه بلوه وكل ثانيه قتيل
ملعون ابوكى دوله.. يادوله اسرائيل

الناس هيجلها حسره من الشجب والسكوت
وغزه لسه محاصره وع البطئ بتموت
العربى والاجنبى اتقتلوا فى الحريه
شوفتوا السلام والنبى والطيبه الاسرائليه
ضربوا الحريه عادى واللى فى دماغهم حصل
ولا اللى راحوا رجعوا ولا اى شئ وصل
الهم زاد والغم والبركه ف اسرائيل
خلوا الحريه دم كل يوم بيسيل 
اياك حماس وفتح يحصل بينهم وفاق ويحسوا برأى مصر
ويمضوا الاتفاق اضربت الحريه عينى عينك بالنهار
عشان الموت يعشش ويفضل الحسار
لوايدنا واحده ياعرب كان حالنا يبقى جميل
لااسطول ولاكبرت اسرائيل.




لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

